# Suse Linux 9.3. Problem nach Installation



## vanToom (4. April 2006)

Hi Forum!

Also, gleich vorweg. Ich versuch grad die ersten vernünftigen Gehversuche unter Linux. Hab dazu Suse 9.3 Pro auf einen älteren Rechner (AMD 800 - ca. 380 Ram) installiert. Die Installation hat ja auch wunderbar und wirklich ohne Probleme funktioniert. Nur leider beim Starten der Distribution bleibt der Rechner immer beim Initialisieren des Desktops hängen. Hab es auch schon mit der Reperatur-Installation versucht. Aber wieder das selbe.
Hat da jemand eine Idee bzw. schon selbst mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?
Übrigens das Starten in den Failure-Modus funktioniert.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank

lG
vanToom


----------



## Caliterra (4. April 2006)

Hast Du Dir mal die Meldung vom Start an anzeigen lassen (verbose mode). Dort kann man eventuell sehen das irgendwelche Sachen nicht richtig initialisiert werden. Ansonsten mal Logfile suchen (z.B. /var/log/.. | bei Debian z.B. messages) und nach Fehlermeldungen durchforsten.


----------



## vanToom (4. April 2006)

Werd ich heute Abend gleich mal versuchen. Meld mich nochmals
vielen Dank fürs 1te

vanToom


----------

